

Dell's Predicament - shawndumas
http://dcurt.is/dell-s-predicament

======
mathattack
When I think of Dell, I don't think of PCs. I think of negative working
capital, printers and ink. The process efficiency doesn't help when people
don't want to buy your products, and the printer market doesn't seem like the
gold mine it once was. The company isn't in great shape because they lost on
product vision and product quality.

